# HAMM... who is seriously going??



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

could be worth a few of us meeting up for a meal somewhere... be a laugh.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm definately going, dont know the place very well though


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I definately am! With a couple of others too maybe off here!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Well you're definately taking me, no getting out of it :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well i dont think any of us are going to know is THAT well really... but if we exchange a few phone numbers, then it could be worth a chat.. not sure where we would go, but its an idea at the moment.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

im going hopfully if i can get there
dan


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I am going for sure, along with steve from tarantulabarn and so far 5 others, so two full cars. Looking to get a minibus if poss as there are a few others that want to go but dont really want the drive.

Will make a post here if we can get it sorted.

Otherwise, we often meet up with others at the tunnel for a coffee, some form a convoy with us, others dont, but even though its a huge place, we often bump into them again !

Tony


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

just wondering does anyone have a stool out there
dan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i know people that will do


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Daniel said:


> just wondering does anyone have a stool out there
> dan


Yeah i might even have two depending on how long i am there! :lol:


----------



## Robinson (May 18, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> could be worth a few of us meeting up for a meal somewhere... be a laugh.


an which pub would that be then mr. cornmorphs?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

oi, dont you carry on... or you'll miss next years :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i just copied this.. its the directions from calias to the show....


Leave the ferry DOVER-CALAIS and continue on Rocade Est. 01:47 h 
28.81 mi 

Follow Rocade Est for 1115 yrd. 01:48 h 
29.44 mi 

Follow Rocade Est for 3.04 mi. 01:53 h 
32.48 mi 
Leave Rocade Est and join A216 at ramp Porte de L'industrie (3). Continue for 1.21 mi. 01:54 h 
33.69 mi 

Change from A216 onto A216 / A26 towards LILLE, REIMS, DUNKERQUE, ARRAS, PARIS, ST OMER. Follow the A216 / A26 for 101 yrd. 01:55 h 
33.75 mi 

Change from A216 / A26 onto A16 towards LILLE, DUNKERQUE. Follow the A16 for 31.29 mi. 02:22 h 
65.03 mi 

You are leaving France. 02:22 h 
65.03 mi 

You are entering Belgium. 02:22 h 
65.03 mi 

At connection point Adinkerke (1) change from A16 onto A18. Follow A18 for 26.13 mi. 02:46 h 
91.16 mi 

At connection point (6A) Jabbeke change from A18 onto A10. Follow A10 for 30.17 mi. 03:13 h 
121.34 mi 

At connection point Zwijnaarde change from A10 onto A14 towards ANTWERPEN, E17, HAVEN 1-6990. Follow A14 for 32.05 mi. 03:43 h 
153.38 mi 

At connection point Antwerpen-West change from A14 onto A14. Follow A14 for 502 yrd. 03:43 h 
153.67 mi 

Leave A14 at exit Antwerpen-Linkeroever and join R1. Continue for 1054 yrd. 03:44 h 
154.27 mi 

Leave R1 and head straight onto Kennedytunnel (R1). Continue for 756 yrd. 03:44 h 
154.70 mi 

Leave Kennedytunnel (R1) and head straight onto R1. Continue for 2.07 mi. 03:48 h 
156.76 mi 
Leave R1 and join A12 . Continue for 514 yrd. 03:48 h 
157.05 mi 

Change from A12 onto A1 / A12. Follow A1 / A12 for 2.02 mi. 03:50 h 
159.08 mi 

Leave A1 / A12 at exit Borgerhout (17) towards TURNHOUT, HASSELT, E34, EINDHOVEN, LUIK, E313, AKEN and join Antwerpen-Oost. Continue for 497 yrd. 03:51 h 
159.36 mi 
Leave Antwerpen-Oost and join A13 at ramp Antwerpen-Oost. Continue for 5.49 mi. 03:56 h 
164.85 mi 

At connection point Ranst change from A13 onto E34 towards TURNHOUT, E34, EINDHOVEN. Follow E34 for 1.31 mi. 03:57 h 
166.15 mi 

At connection point Ranst change from E34 onto A21. Follow A21 for 28.93 mi. 04:23 h 
195.09 mi 

You are leaving Belgium. 04:23 h 
195.09 mi 

You are entering the Netherlands. 04:23 h 
195.09 mi 

Change from A21 onto A67. Follow A67 for 11.86 mi. 04:33 h 
206.95 mi 

At connection point Veldhoven-Zuid (32) change from A67 onto A2 / A67. Follow A2 / A67 for 2.21 mi. 04:35 h 
209.16 mi 

At connection point Waalre (33) change from A2 / A67 onto A67 towards VENLO, A67, E34, DUISBURG. Follow A67 for 32.33 mi. 05:03 h 
241.49 mi 

You are leaving the Netherlands. 05:03 h 
241.49 mi 

You are entering Germany. 05:03 h 
241.49 mi 

Change from A67 onto A40. Follow A40 for 26.35 mi. 05:26 h 
267.84 mi 

Leave A40 at exit Ak Kaiserberg (14) towards HANNOVER, A3, ARNHEIM, DU-KAISERBERG and join Autobahnkreuz Kaiserberg. Continue for 1017 yrd. 05:27 h 
268.42 mi 
Leave Autobahnkreuz Kaiserberg and join A3 at the motorway interchange Kaiserberg towards HANNOVER, A3, ARNHEIM. Continue for 3.22 mi. 05:30 h 
271.63 mi 

At the motorway interchange Oberhausen-West change from A3 onto A42 towards DORTMUND, OBERHAUSEN, A42. Follow A42 for 25.17 mi. 05:52 h 
296.80 mi 

At the motorway interchange Castrop-Rauxel-Ost change from A42 onto A45 towards OBERHAUSEN, A45, HANNOVER. Follow A45 for 1.74 mi. 05:54 h 
298.54 mi 

At connection point Ak Dortmund-Nordwest (2) change from A45 onto A2 towards HANNOVER, A2. Follow A2 for 21.09 mi. 06:14 h 
319.63 mi 

Leave A2 at exit As Hamm (1 towards HAMM, WERL, ARNSBERG, B63 and join Werler Strasse (B63). Continue for 3.42 mi. 06:20 h 
323.04 mi 

Leave Werler Strasse (B63) and turn left onto Fritz-Reuter-Strasse. Continue for 240 yrd. 06:20 h 
323.18 mi 
You have arrived at your destination Fritz-Reuter-Strasse. 


The fair is for one day, opening at 10:00, closes at 17:00. Sometimes the persons who offers animals will lower their prices at the last hour.. 

Pay at door.. Be early!! The queline can be 1 km long


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

LOL, yes, that que is something else !!

Get there about 7 am !

Last time we were there when the doors opened, my mate was physicly lifted from his feet and carried in by the sheer crush and flow !!

Tony


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

in that case i might go later.
we got there at 11 last year and there wasnt a queue.
i have most stuff prebooked, so not essential for me to get in really.


----------



## snakesalive (Aug 6, 2006)

i shall be there with some friends, we are flying over

hehe

k


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nice one karl.
just over 2 weeks. :lol:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

whats after hamm?? unfortunately i cant go to hamm, cos my bf has just started a job with monthly pay so not enough cash til a months time, so is there anything after this, thats any good???


:evil: :evil: *GUTTED* :evil: :evil:


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

im definatly goin good ol nige is takin me along....im so excited


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

bazza_2005 said:


> im definatly goin good ol nige is takin me along....im so excited


well just rub it in a bit more why dont you, lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, nice one barry


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Just out of interest, if your flying, are you planning to get reptiles, and if so, hows it all work at the airport. You know, putting in the hold, and temps and offical stuff?

I only ask, cos customs at the tunnel dont really know too much about it, I had to get all my cites stuff out for them to look at last time !!

Tony


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

rach1980 said:


> bazza_2005 said:
> 
> 
> > im definatly goin good ol nige is takin me along....im so excited
> ...



aawwwwww sorry rach i didnt mean too heres a big kiss from me to you *mwah*


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

bazza_2005 said:


> rach1980 said:
> 
> 
> > bazza_2005 said:
> ...


awwww ok your forgiven, and heres one right back at ya hun *mwah* :wink: :lol:


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

awwwwwwww it made me blush......and trust me thats bludi ard lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

2 weeks time and we'll be on the way people....
comeon hamm


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

way i cant wait are we going to meet and were ect.
dan


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

bazza_2005 said:


> awwwwwwww it made me blush......and trust me thats bludi ard lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, god knows dan... might need to do some number swapping 1st


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

hi 
dan
soz


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I would take it off mate and pm it to people... just incase..


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

oops sorry 
im thick so could sombody tell me who to send it to cos im bathled tired and 13 lol 
dan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

send it to me mate, if i get time i'll ring you and come and say hi..


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

rach1980 said:


> whats after hamm?? unfortunately i cant go to hamm, cos my bf has just started a job with monthly pay so not enough cash til a months time, so is there anything after this, thats any good???
> 
> 
> :evil: :evil: *GUTTED* :evil: :evil:


Rach,
Snake Day at Houten (south of Amsterdam) is 8-Oct. but that clashes with Doncaster.
Graham.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

anyone who is going, if you want to pm me your numbers, i will try and see if a few of us can meet us for a cofffee at the hotdog stall :lol: ..you're buying :lol:


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

yeah lets arrange this it will be cool all those that get to meet nige there will meet me to cos i will be stuck to him like a growth :lol:


----------

